# Custom-painted name plaques



## BlueMoon (Nov 13, 2008)

It looks like I will have a little free time to take on a few projects, so here is something you may be interested in... 

I have painted a couple of name plaques like this, I would be happy to take on some custom orders for your pets as well. 







Here is a close up of the rabbit:






Size, shape, font, and colors used would all be done to suit your preference. The basic price would be $30 for each (including shipping cost), +$10 for an additional rabbit/name on a single plaque. 

I am generally pretty busy with school, so I will only be able to sell these on a very limited basis - first come, first served. Feel free to email me for more info, [email protected]. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 13, 2008)

I emailed you


----------



## EileenH (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome to Bluemoon, who adopted Gideon, a little white bunny that came into our hospital. Story to follow soon.

Just to let everyone know, she is a former staff member of mine at the wildlife hospital and she's been a friend of mine for several years.

I have one of her plaques for Gulliver and it is great!


----------



## BSAR (Nov 13, 2008)

Oooh I want one! I don't have enough money yet though. hmmm


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 13, 2008)

Is the white rabbit on all the plaques or do you paint our bunnies on them? Also, what size are they?


----------



## EileenH (Nov 13, 2008)

The bunny on the plaque is her bunny, and he is white. She does them freehand, so they would be of your bunnies. The one I got from her is 9"X6.5". I put little hooks on the back and it hangs on Gullivers x-pen.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 13, 2008)

> Pulled for sales not related to a rescue donation.
> 
> I will pm the member and suggest she donate a portion of the sales somehow.



UPDATE: The plan (we didn't know this originally) was to donate a portion of the procedes to the building project of this animal rescue! http://cominghomesanctuary.org/

I am so happy this works out. I'll letMichelle tell you more.

Thanks Michelle!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 14, 2008)

I'll bump this up since I got to move it back!

yay!


----------



## BlueMoon (Nov 14, 2008)

About 25% of the sale of each plaque will be donated to the sanctuary that Bo B Bunny posted above. The farm sanctuary is planning on building a rabbit barn for rescued bunnies. The farm is not far from a vet school, so vet students would have the opportunity to volunteer there, learn more about rabbit care, and go on to become excellent rabbit-rescuing veterinarians.  

As Eileen said, the plaques are about 9" x 6" and your bunny can be painted from your own photos. 
*
If you'd like to have this done as a holiday gift, please be sure to let me know before **November 28th so I will have time to finish them! *

Thanks to everyone who has already expressed an interest in placing an order! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 14, 2008)

:shock:So pretty.


----------



## BlueMoon (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is Jess_sully's Flynn:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 15, 2008)

*Amazing job! You are very talented.*

*BlueMoon wrote: *


> Here is Jess_sully's Flynn:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 15, 2008)

Those are really cute and I would love to have one, but that's quite expensive :shock:

Do you paint the rabbits in different positions, not just the running one? 

Emily


----------



## BlueMoon (Nov 15, 2008)

Jess requested one in the same pose, I can paint them to resemble any of your photos. I don't have a picture handy, but a while ago I painted EileenH's Gulliver laying down, all stretched out.


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 15, 2008)

I love the finished product 
Wonderful idea.
Thanks so much!


----------



## EileenH (Nov 16, 2008)

OK, so here is the picture of the plaque BlueMoon did for Gulliver. But oh no! When I took the picture, I noticed a mark on the picture - when I checked the plaque, there is a stain on it. Looks like I might need a new one myself
Here you go:





Edit - apparantly I still can't figure it out. Work in progress...


----------



## BlueMoon (Nov 16, 2008)

*poof* ....and through the magic of the internet, the photo appears: 






(a little blurry but you get the idea)


----------



## EileenH (Nov 16, 2008)

So much for my photography skills. Here's another one, I think it might be clearer:


----------



## BSAR (Nov 16, 2008)

Once I get some more money I will defenitly be ordering some!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow these are beautiful. I have FAR too many buns to get them all done right now. I'll think on this though because I was looking for something similar.


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 17, 2008)

They're so beautiful and nicce workmanship. Are you able to ship overseas? Would it push the price up significantly do you think?


----------



## BlueMoon (Nov 18, 2008)

I checked what USPS shipping would be to NZ, looks like about $10 as the least expensive option.


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 18, 2008)

Ohk we'll I'll have a think and see how my money situation is after xmas.

Thanks for finding that out


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 18, 2008)

I just sent you a PM with pictures for mine. I can't wait!!!!


----------



## BlueMoon (Nov 18, 2008)

Excellent!! I have a few lined up at this point but should have a decent amount of time to work on them in the next couple weeks.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 18, 2008)

I just need mine in time for X-mas. I'm soooo excited!


----------



## BlueMoon (Nov 21, 2008)

You guys are keeping me busy  

Here is the completed plaque for Thumpers-Mom:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 21, 2008)

Aww that's so sweet! Thumper and Peaches are 2 of my favorite RO buns :biggrin2:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 21, 2008)

Michelle...you KNOW i LOVE it!!! It is sooo my Thumps and Peaches. I can't wait to build their new cage and top it off with this beautiful plaque. :bunnydance::bunnydance:



Awww, thx Shiloh :biggrin2:you know how much I love your babies too.:inlove:


----------



## BlueMoon (Nov 21, 2008)

Hooray!!:biggrin2: I love happy customers! :happybunny:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 21, 2008)

That is so awesome! I want mine, I want mine!!! *{{{THUMPS FOOT}}}*


----------



## BlueMoon (Nov 21, 2008)

Haha, don't worry, I'll get to yours soon!  

Tonight I am actually working on a project for a friend - it is a name plaque for a pet fish! Then it will be back to bunnies after that.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 21, 2008)

Michelle, will you post the fish plaque when you're finished? I wanna see! Also, maybe after the holidays I could order a plaque for my 2 cockatiels- are you good at painting birds? :biggrin2:


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow!! Those are sooo beautiful and just so awesome!

Your very talented, I wishI could make things like that. And look, you've got fans and customers!


----------



## BlueMoon (Nov 21, 2008)

I used to have a 'tiel, I think I could paint them too.  

As requested -






Yes, the fish's name is Ezra. She is a Nile puffer, here's a picture of a real one:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 22, 2008)

*OMG! Didn't know you were back! How are you? The buns? The kids?*

*Thumpers_Mom wrote: *


> Michelle...you KNOW i LOVE it!!! It is sooo my Thumps and Peaches. I can't wait to build their new cage and top it off with this beautiful plaque. :bunnydance::bunnydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, thx Shiloh :biggrin2:you know how much I love your babies too.:inlove:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow Michelle! You are talented for sure. I love that fish...really unique looking. Great job! do you do doggies by chance?onder:

Jadeicing...:wave:Hi! :biggrin2:I'm always around. I just haven't really been posting. The family is dong GREAT! The boys and the buns have been living in Fl since Sept. They are loving every bit of it. I'll be down there next month and will be updating and taking pics of Thumps & Peaches. They are having a ball down there!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 22, 2008)

I am so glad eveything is good. I have been wondering about you guys.


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 23, 2008)

where on long island are you located? maybe next time i take a trip to visit my family i'll order one (then you don't have to ship it). i frequently go out east to see my gram (she's in Hampton Bays). and all my cousins are from East Meadow. i also have family on shelter island too. so i think i can pretty much cover the whole island from east to west!!...lol...


----------



## EileenH (Nov 23, 2008)

BlueMoon is not on Long Island right now. She is away at vet school upstate NY.

I'm on Long Island though:wave:just thought I'd share.


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 25, 2008)

Omg their so beautiful, your really talented!


----------



## BlueMoon (Dec 4, 2008)

*Thumpers_Mom wrote: *


> do you do doggies by chance?onder:


I probably could paint a dog (or just about anything else for that matter), but the price may vary as things that are more detailed will take more time. 

FYI, here is what I used to hang Gideon's plaque on his cage. 

Picture hooks nailed into the back of the plaque, upside down (as compared to their intended use on a wall), will allow the plaque to hang off the side of a wire cage. In this photo, the top of the plaque is to the left: 







Gideon (standing on top of his color-coordinating hidey-box) approves:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 4, 2008)

Aww, how adorable! He has the floofiest little tail... I love white bunnies. There was one up for adoption (aka abandoned by it's owners) at Petco a couple weeks ago, he was SO cute and I wanted him but couldn't have him. 

How easy do you think it would be for the bunnies to chew the plaques if they're hanging from the outside of the cage? My bunnies are a rather nibbly crew. If necessary I could just hang the plaque on the wall over Phoebe Mae's cage though!

Also, last night I got such a cute idea... a Christmas plaque! All red and green and the bunny with a wreath or a bell or something.


----------



## BlueMoon (Dec 7, 2008)

One more done!






Slavetoabunny, I sent you a PM, just wanted to make sure you got it.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes, I did get it. I could have sworn I posted in this thread, but I guess it didn't go through.

I loooove the plaque. I am so excited to be able to give my friend such a special gift. It's beautiful!!! Thank you so much.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 7, 2008)

Awww, that looks GREAT! :bunnydance:I love the colors...real nice.


----------



## BlueMoon (Dec 7, 2008)

Excellent! I will ship it tomorrow.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 11, 2008)

I received my plaque today and the picture does not do it justice. It is so much more stunning in person. I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I received my plaque today and the picture does not do it justice. It is so much more stunning in person. I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you.


When will you post pics???


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey I missed the update the other day! The new plaque is gorgeous. Can't wait to see Phoebe Mae's plaque! I was at Joann's the other day and saw the plaques you use there, I actually bought one to try my hand at. Not to worry, I'm not going to paint bunnies (mine would look terrible anyway), I'm going to try to paint a wintry snowman scene and use it as a holiday decoration! I love snowmen and figure I can't mess up painting white circles, an orange triangle and tiny black circles.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 11, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I received my plaque today and the picture does not do it justice. It is so much more stunning in person. I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you.
> ...


Soon.


----------



## BlueMoon (Dec 19, 2008)

School is out for winter break, so I am making some progress on plaques... 

Here is BlueGiants' completed plaque:






The border and text look white in this photo, but they are actually a cream color. Because it's not likely to arrive by Christmas, I included a little Christmas in the photo for you.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 19, 2008)

It looks great! Can't wait to see Phoebe Mae's :biggrin2: How many more plaques before you get to mine?


----------



## BlueMoon (Dec 19, 2008)

I am actually sketching out Phoebe Mae's plaque right now. :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 19, 2008)

Woohoo! Can't wait to see it! When do you think it will be finished? I'm actually going to spend today working on a Santa plaque for my boyfriend's mom for Christmas, hopefully it turns out okay!


----------



## BlueMoon (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm on winter break, so chances are good I'll get it done this week.  Next in line will be SOOOSKA's Winston.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 19, 2008)

they are very nice and you are amazing at doing them


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 19, 2008)

OH! It is beautiful! I can't wait to get it! You are SO talented... and I just LOVE the colors. Thank you very, very much!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 5, 2009)

I was wondering how Winston's plaque is coming along?I told the hubby he was getting one more belated Christmas gift and he's getting excited. All he knows is that it's Winston related.

Susan


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 5, 2009)

*EileenH wrote: *


> So much for my photography skills. Here's another one, I think it might be clearer:



The stain looks like a knot in the pine that "bled through" - some paints do that - prepping the wood so the paint holds may help.

I love the work - I do the same type of handpainted wooden signs (all types of pets, horses, etc) so it is good to see the price I am asking is the same. 

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 5, 2009)

Where do you go to vet school, Blue Moon? 

(One of my former riding students is at Cornell vet school and she loves it. Can't believe she is in vet school now- I taught her riding when she was 10 years old and when she was an undergrad she was captain of her riding team...I feel old.)

Denise


----------



## BlueMoon (Jan 5, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> I was wondering how Winston's plaque is coming along?I told the hubby he was getting one more belated Christmas gift and he's getting excited. All he knows is that it's Winston related.
> 
> Susan


I was hoping to get more done over winter break, but of course things did not work out quite as planned... Phoebe Mae's plaque is 80% done, & Winston is next in line. 

*DeniseJP wrote:*


> The stain looks like a knot in the pine that "bled through" - some paints do that - prepping the wood so the paint holds may help.
> 
> I love the work - I do the same type of handpainted wooden signs (all types of pets, horses, etc) so it is good to see the price I am asking is the same.
> 
> Denise


I think you're right, I have been choosier about the plaques I've bought, & hopefully this will not be an issue for any of the newer plaques. Eileen, I will try to fix yours if I can. I also have a new type of varnish that is supposed to be UV-resistant, so the paint on newer plaques should be less likely to fade over time. 

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> Where do you go to vet school, Blue Moon?
> 
> (One of my former riding students is at Cornell vet school and she loves it. Can't believe she is in vet school now- I taught her riding when she was 10 years old and when she was an undergrad she was captain of her riding team...I feel old.)
> 
> Denise


I'm at Cornell too, if your student started school this year it's probably someone I know!


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 5, 2009)

Blue Moon:

Yes, my former student just started vet school this year... and she showed Hollands with me years ago - she has the last bunnyfrom my line that created her line - he will be ten this year - a broken tort buck.

Denise


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 7, 2009)

BlueMoon, Phoebsie heard her plaque is almost done and wants to know when she can seeee it! :biggrin2:


----------



## BlueMoon (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry to leave you hanging for so long, Phoebe Mae!! As usual, I underestimated the amount of time I am supposed to devote to studying while in vet school.  I have an exam coming up next week, so reading about cell biology has been eating up a lot of my time (yes, even over winter break, haha.... we don't really get breaks!). Of course I can't study ALL the time, I just might finish it this weekend. I hope you will find it was worth waiting for, because it might be the prettiest one ever!!


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 7, 2009)

I got mine today and it's gorgeous! Thank you SO much! I had to hang it right up! You are SO talented!


----------



## BlueMoon (Jan 11, 2009)

So Miss Phoebe's plaque is not quite finished (flowers are to be added shortly), but I did not want to leave poor SnowyShiloh hanging any longer! Here is Phoebe Mae's plaque *almost* done:


----------



## pherber12 (Jan 11, 2009)

OMG, that's really incredible.

Phoebe Mae is one lucky bunny!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 11, 2009)

Ooooh, it's perfect! Phoebe Mae definitely approves :yes: You did the lettering so well and she's just adorable! Everyone, here's the picture Phoebe Mae was painted from:






Very nice! It's so lovely right now, can't imagine how nice it will be with the marigolds! The Mae in Phoebe Mae is short for Marigold, I've had to call her Phoebe Marigold a lot lately because she keeps getting into mischief :bunnydance:

Thanks so much!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 12, 2009)

I wish! That is awesome! I think I may have to figure something!


----------



## BlueMoon (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is Phoebe Mae's plaque, finally done! 






Winston is next...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 15, 2009)

That plaque of Phoebe Mae is Stunning.

I can hardly wait to see Winstons.inkelepht::bunnydance:arty::bunny18:rabbithop:trio:running bunny:weee:

Can you tell I'm excited.

Susan:bunny18


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 15, 2009)

Beautiful! All the plaques you've done are great, but I think Phoebe Mae's is the prettiest :biggrin2: Once it gets here I'll have to take a picture of her with it. I'm trying to decide where to put it because I'm afraid she'll chew it if it's hanging from her cage. Thanks for taking the time out of your busy school schedule to make Phoebs' plaque, Michelle!


----------



## BlueMoon (Jan 17, 2009)

Here is Winston, all done in one day! 






This picture shows a little more detail:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 17, 2009)

OMG that is absolutely stunning.

I* LOVE* it.

I can hardly wait till I get him.

Susan


----------



## BlueMoon (Jan 17, 2009)

Yay!! :biggrin2:

It will be just a few days before I can ship it, it needs a couple layers of sealant and has to dry thoroughly. Soon, though.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice! And wow, that was quick! I still like Phoebe's the best though :biggrin2:


----------



## BrittsBunny (Jan 24, 2009)

OMGosh those are so good! I wish I could have one made for Wrangler! But I am broke! Maybe one of these days! :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 1, 2009)

I just wanted to let you know I got Winston's plaque on Friday. 

Both Chris and I just LOVE:heartbeat: it. Thanks so much for painting it for me.

Susan:bunny18


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 2, 2009)

I want to see a picture of him with the plaque!


----------

